

Bangladesh blogger Ananta Bijoy Das hacked to death - cmsefton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-32701001

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9530529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9530529)

